

Trailing slash in URLs - which style is preferred? - Walkman
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5948659/trailing-slash-in-urls-which-style-is-preferred

======
bdcravens
I hate to be "that guy", but how is this news? Strikes me as just a random
question from SO, asked in 2011 no less.

~~~
prawn
Personally, I thought it was an interesting discussion and was happy to see it
on here.

~~~
bdcravens
Sure, but it's "Hacker News" not "Interesting Hacker Discussions" :-)

------
D9u
[http://moz.com/community/q/trailing-slash-at-end-of-
url](http://moz.com/community/q/trailing-slash-at-end-of-url)

Here is my understanding about trailing frontslashes.

